# 2 years living with lymphoma - my miracle



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

2 years ago December Zoe was diagnosed with lymphoma and we started her on a rigid protocol of drugs. I was warned that even with this dogs do not get cured of cancer, it would be back. He gave her six months, but it was worth it to know I'd have time to adjust.
Well here it is 25 months later!!! She's managed to survive with good food and lots of love from everyone.
She has a special diet that consists of fresh chicken, cheddar and liver treats as well as Oragen wild boar dry food. It has been an up and down time as every time she seems sluggish I have figured this is it. 

However, for the last year she has a growth on her nose that probably will kill her. It's not cancerous but is growing up out of her nose and down into her mouth. She can eat drink etc and it doesnt appear to hurt her -- yet. So she's no longer a beautiful golden but she holds her head high and dares anyone to laugh at her. I fell in my gut that her time really is coming as this growth will inevitably cut off her breathing or her swallowing but until then, please stay optimistic if your golden has been diagnosed that there can be hope.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers and good vibes for Zoe, she is a fighter. Wish you all the best and for that growth to stop growing.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Adding Zoe to our prayer list. So good to hear she's still fighting the good fight 2 years later. Scout was also given 6 months 4 months ago. We hope and patsy every day for longer than that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roxygirl0506 (Feb 7, 2013)

What have you been doing/giving to Zoe to keep her going strong? My 8 year old Roxy has just been diagnosed with Lymphoma, and it has already spread to the lungs.If you could tell me please hat type of food or supplements have you been giving her to help her?


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

Zoe went through chemo and I'm really beginning to believe that we must have caught it really early. She responded really well to the chemo.
I also put her on a carb free diet with anything with fat/protein. So that means cooking her fresh chicken, shredded cheddar cheese, Hill's N/D, and Orijen wild boar dry food. It has been expensive, but it has been worth it and you never know it could be the diet that has helped, we'll never know. Oh yeah and fresh liver cooked really well and then broken into chunks for her treats.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Prayers for many more months with Zoe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoe*

I am praying for Zoe and you! I've never seen her thread before!
25 months is amazing! I saw your post in dborgers thread on Andy.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/member-introductions/102546-hello-zoe-kim-sarnia.html


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for Zoe.


----------

